# Putting honey into Simha



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Whew. That recipe probably would fall into the "pruno" (prison hooch) type of beverage, perhaps more useful for historical interest than for regular consumption. Certainly could be made using honey I guess, though it would certainly benefit from using different yeast. Bread yeast is used for bread because it produces a lot of CO2 quickly, not because it tastes like anything you'd want to drink in beverages. For a quick buzz, you might consider just using the sugar and save the honey for eating.

That recipe would be alcoholic however, unless you could continuously feed it oxygen somehow. I didn't see on that page a non-alcoholic claim.


----------



## RayOfAsh (Jan 27, 2005)

The non-alcoholic claim is on this page: http://www.dlc.fi/~marianna/gourmet/mead.htm

Its the same recipe.

"it would certainly benefit from using different yeast. Bread yeast is used for bread because it produces a lot of CO2 quickly, not because it tastes like anything you'd want to drink in beverages."

Your right, but I think the drink is supposed to be like a soda, more then it is a beer or a wine.


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Maybe it just depends on your definition of non-alcoholic. At the bottom of your second link there is another link to http://www.dlc.fi/~marianna/gourmet/19_10.htm . The fine print states:
*) In Finland commercially sold beverages containing alcohol less than 2,8 % are considered non-alcoholic. Store-bought meads typically have an alcohol content ranging between 0,5 and 2,8 %. Homemade mead may contain a very low amount of alcohol, but when made following this recipe, it is still suitable for children to drink.

I wouldn't give 2.8% alcohol to a child. I don't believe that "Store-bought meads typically have an alcohol content ranging between 0,5 and 2,8 %." I'd look for another recipe from a different source.
George


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

That's very similar to pop recipes I've seen - let it ferment just long enough to carbonate, then refridgerate to stop fermentation. The pop I've made was nasty, I don't try that anymore.

If you want carbonated sugar water, use a keg and force carbonate. That's the only really safe way, in my opinion.


----------



## RayOfAsh (Jan 27, 2005)

"I wouldn't give 2.8% alcohol to a child. I don't believe that "Store-bought meads typically have an alcohol content ranging between 0,5 and 2,8 %." I'd look for another recipe from a different source.
George "

I believe it was talking about finland.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> I wouldn't give 2.8% alcohol to a child...

My parents always told me that I ought to "sleep tight".
... that's why I got into the Vodka at night.









jim


----------

